# Message reply email sent wrong link?



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm subscribed to the "Saddest Classical Music" thread in the Lounge, and I received the usual email with a link to the new thread, but upon clicking I got "Access forbidden!"

Here's the link: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=109816&goto=newpost

The actual address (the one that works) is this: http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109816

Is the problem the format (forum.saxontheweb.net)? It seems like the current syntax is www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/...

If that's the case, how did it get sent out like that? I don't remember the last time the forum went by forum.saxontheweb.net.

Thanks


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Must be something up with the site. When I tried to sign onto SOTW earlier today, using the bookmark I always use, I got the "access forbidden" message. Now, after re-booting, the bookmark worked as usual. I doubt that the re-boot had anything to do with the change---I had re-booted to complete an installation of some new software.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

That's just weird. I'm not sure what rebooting would have done to fix it, but I might have to try it. I got a message for your reply, also from the forum.saxontheweb.net/... address that didn't work, but when I looked through my trash messages I found that all the old messages also directed to a forum.saxontheweb.net address as well, but those all worked!

So I guess I'll restart and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Bflatter (May 28, 2009)

I got that message too although after refreshing my browser all was ok


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Totally not working for me! I restarted, I tried following links that had worked before. Nothin'. Pooh.


----------



## Bflatter (May 28, 2009)

It just happened again this time trying to enter the site with a working before shortcut.
Went on google and searched and it was ok.


----------



## AfroBeat (Aug 28, 2009)

Similar problems .


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Bflatter said:


> It just happened again this time trying to enter the site with a working before shortcut.
> Went on google and searched and it was ok.


I tried that as well before I re-booted, but I got the same "access denied" message.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm getting the "access denied" message also. I got in through the "back door" by doing a Google search for mpcs and clicked on one that directed me to SOTW. Otherwise I can't log on.


----------



## AfroBeat (Aug 28, 2009)

I googled Harri's name and came in that way . I made a new bookmark from that for SOTW . It's back to normal .


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll try the new bookmark idea. That might be the way to go. Meanwhile the problem still persists. Moderators are you monitoring this thread? Any idea what's going on with this 'access denied' message?


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Is anyone else having problems with the links from email notifications? My bookmarks work just fine, but I can't follow links in new message notification emails.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey dude, you forgot something?


----------



## geauxsax (Nov 5, 2007)

he forgot to spam us


----------

